#ubuntu-arb 2012-05-21
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> hi
#ubuntu-arb 2012-05-22
<dpm> good morning all
<ajmitch> morning dpm
<dpm> hey ajmitch :)
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> hello
<dpm> heya highvoltage, how's it going?
<highvoltage> dpm: good!
<dpm> that's what we like to hear :)
<highvoltage> dpm: figuring out how I can catch up with the ARB mails, but I'll just dive into that later today and see how it goes
<highvoltage> dpm: and you? how are things?
<dpm> good too. This week has been relatively quiet for Ubuntu standards, as we've been getting all the blueprints ready, but it's just the calm before the storm as we start ramping up to Q :)
<highvoltage> I think this is going to be a really good cycle.
 * highvoltage has an intuition for these kind of things :)
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-arb 2012-05-23
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey ajmitch
<dpm> dholbach, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1003054/ - do you know if it could be due to the change in r67 on https://code.launchpad.net/~andrewsomething/qreator/arb-packaging ?
 * dpm tries to just re-add the fields to debian/control
<dpm> adding XB-Python-Version: ${python:Versions} seemed to do the trick
<dholbach> dpm, quickly is behind: http://wiki.debian.org/Python/TransitionToDHPython2
<dholbach> it's a bug in quickly
<dpm> dholbach, yeah, but I'd rather get the package out than wait until it's fixed :) will it be harmful in any way if I add that field?
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> I guess not
<dpm> cool
 * dpm is about to run 'quickly submitubuntu'
<dpm> exciting
<dholbach> :-)
<dpm> hm, the package was not quite right
<dpm> did not install the bin/qreator file
<dpm> and the desktop file is in /opt
 * dpm gives up for today
<dholbach> :-(((
<dpm> this is extremely frustrating
<dholbach> dpm, did you see if quickly overwrites your packaging at all?
<dpm> dholbach, it does, so I reverted quickly changes, used debuild, installed the package and then realized that my /opt translations fix only works partially, so the app appears half translated
<dholbach> wow
 * dpm checks the obvious to see if it's a matter of translations not being complete in the packaging branch
<dpm> aha! that was the case
 * dpm regains hope
<dpm> does anyone know whether it is possible to cherry pick changes from another branch in bzr?
<mhall119> ajmitch: ping
<mhall119> highvoltage: stgraber: ping also
<mhall119> does the ARB have a hilight on something like "arb ping"?  I feel bad for picking on individual people
<mhall119> anyway, I was just inquiring about the status of https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/815/
<mhall119> since I was the one asking him to submit it
<highvoltage> mhall119: pong
<highvoltage> (sorry just in the middle of something but will get back that a bit later if no one else does)
<mhall119> highvoltage: thanks
<ajmitch> mhall119, highvoltage: I was going to take that one this week, as we want it in extras.ubuntu.com for precise, but uploaded to the archive for quantal
<ajmitch> looking at my email, I had jcastro pinging me about it today as well
<mhall119> ajmitch: yeah, he was asking me about getting it into quantal universe, which made me go back and check it's progress
<ajmitch> right, I just replied to jorge by email
<mhall119> ajmitch: I don't know how much of mark tully's branch were just changes to install to /opt, or if there were any functional changes too
<ajmitch> I'll check it out
<ajmitch> it was one of a long list of things I wanted to get done this week, but I was busy looking at other packages, sorry :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-05-24
<dholbach> good morning
<Malin> my project finally got built, can someone check if this lens now meets the arb-requirements? https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/782/
<Malin> https://code.launchpad.net/~malinkb
<dpm> hi Malin, I'm not a member of the ARB, but here are a couple of suggestions after looking at your app:
<dpm> - I'd suggest adding icons in all sizes
<dpm> - There are a few typos in the long description e.g. 'lense', I'd suggest running a spell checker and editing it
<Malin> ah, I see. I should fix the typos
<Malin> hm, so what other sizes do I need?
<Malin> ah, I should have 128x128, 32x32 and 16x16, but why?
<dpm> they are shown in different places, but I don't know exactly which
<Malin> yeah, cause the lens it self needs 64x64 only
<Malin> but if it needs different sizes for the software center, I should add larger and smaler of course
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> Malin, and I think there is no need to add the link to the homepage in the description, that is already shown in the software center as a link from the home page field you fill in as part of the submission process
<Malin> oki
<Malin> so I should remove the link to the launchpad-project-page?
<dpm> in the description, yes, but not on the other field :)
<Malin> ah, oki
<dpm> very cool lens, btw :)
<Malin> hm, I uploaded more icons, but the 128x128 became unsharp :S
<Malin> ah, you think so? thanx
<Malin> I want to implement some few new features to it
<Malin> there is a realtime-service available, so I need access to an api for it, then it wil present realtime info for the busstop you are going to travel from :)
<Malin> But first step is complete. The lens, works. The second thing is to get it into software center
<Malin> then I can improve it
<dpm> Malin, http://askubuntu.com/questions/141594/where-are-the-different-app-icon-sizes-submitted-through-the-app-developer-site
<dpm> Malin, I would ping someone from the ARB to review it, or send an e-mail to ubuntu-app-devel(AT)lists(DOT)ubuntu(DOT)com
<Malin> dpm: oki :) thanx
<dpm> yw :)
<Malin> I have to put in a newer link to source code i think
<Malin> hm. dosen't work
<Malin> :(
<Malin> ah, it have to be admitted first :)
<mhall119> ajmitch: has wendar been around lately?
<ajmitch> not that I've seen
<mhall119> she has a work item for writing an ARB backend for pkgme
<mhall119> but I don't know what she was planning, as i don't think it's possible to do that
<ajmitch> right, she was making good progress on that one at UDS
<ajmitch> why don't you think it's possible?
<mhall119> because the backends are source-specific, not destination specific
<mhall119> I can see an ARB+python backend, and an ARB+cmake backend
<mhall119> but not just one single ARB backend
<ajmitch> right, we talked about the ARB backend calling the other backends
<mhall119> oh, ok...
<ajmitch> the ARB backend would get used because of the extra info passed through from the myapps site
<mhall119> hmmm, too bad backends are script, not objects
<ajmitch> yeah
<mhall119> python's polymorphism would have made that task easier
<ajmitch> currently it just calls one backend, rther than chaining them together, so it has to be done manually
<ajmitch> but as james_w suggested, you can have a backend run pkgme again
<mhall119> recursively calling pkgme?
<ajmitch> so once we get the ARB queue under control again, I'll need to catch up with you on some of the developer.u.c documentation
<ajmitch> yep
<mhall119> sure, I think most of the stuff I need for developer.u.c is already on your wikis, I just need to know which ones to use
<ajmitch> there's also the API documentation stuff to look at
<mhall119> what do you mean?
<ajmitch> not quite as related, but I've got work items for that
<mhall119> oh, finding outdated links?
<ajmitch> the GDN frontend
<mhall119> oh, right
<ajmitch> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-platform-docs
<mhall119> yeah, we'll probably want to do a hangout or something to discuss our plans for that
<ajmitch> ok
<mhall119> I need to get that gdn code and poke around at it too
 * ajmitch has branched it, looked at it brielfy, but didn't do much at all in the week after uds 
<mhall119> as we'll need to pick that or RTD before doing any front-end work
<ajmitch> cursed ubuflu
<dpm> hey ajmitch, recovered from ubuflu already?
<ajmitch> mostly
<dpm> good to hear that :)
<ajmitch> seems like we almost forgot it's the last friday of the month this week, I'd better mail the list & see if people are around for a meeting
<dpm> hey, may I ask you guys to review the app I sent at https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/874/ ? I'd like to write a series of blog posts about how it got started and how it got to the USC, and it'd be awesome if it were available in the SC when I write the first post. Should be easy to review: it's a quickly app andrewsomething had already a look at it and I merged his packaging changes
<ajmitch> I can try & look at it this weekend if someone else doesn't get to it
<ajmitch> firstly I need to get the AU lens in, along with catching up on some others :)
<dpm> cool, thanks
<ajmitch> ok, motu meeting is over, I'm going to try & get a couple of hours more sleep :)
 * ajmitch will be around later
<ajmitch> darn, no dpm around still
<ajmitch> mhall119: if you're around, is it ok to change the visibility on http://developer.ubuntu.com/wp-admin/post.php?post=99&action=edit to fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntudeveloperportal/+bug/968235 ?
<mhall119> ajmitch: I'm not sure what's being done on there
<mhall119> did you write the page, or just making changes to it?
<mhall119> or does it just need to be made public?
<ajmitch> I didn't write it or make changes, I was hoping to catch dpm to ask if it was inadvertantly left as private
<ajmitch> afaict it just needs to be made public
<ajmitch> but I didn't want to just do so without checking with someone
<mhall119> hmmm, it looks out of date now
<mhall119> yeah, lots of that is too old to be helpful
<mhall119> ajmitch: maybe it would be better to just change the link that points there to point to http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/ instead
<ajmitch> ok
<ajmitch> assuming it'll let me edit
<ajmitch> I think I'll leave it until later
#ubuntu-arb 2012-05-25
<dholbach> good morning
<jono> allison, ajmitch, highvoltage, stgraber hey
<jono> one of the things that allison asked that I could help with was getting MyApps bugs fixed by Canonical staff
<jono> I know that a while back there was an agreement around requiring app devs to submit PPAs (instead of uploading random tarballs), so I wanted to follow up on this with the MyApps devs
<jono> I will send an email to the mailing list as I suspect many of you are not on IRC right now
<jono> just sent the mail
<ajmitch> morning
<wendar> hi
<wendar> meeting?
<ajmitch> if there are people around, sure :)
<asomething> i was planning on sitting in...
<wendar> we need 3 to vote, but any is enough for a quick review
<ajmitch> let's head to -meeting then
<ajmitch> highvoltage, stgraber: meeting ping
#ubuntu-arb 2013-05-21
<coolbhavi> dpm, I will be eagerly waiting for your session tomorrow :-)
<dpm> hey coolbhavi, great! :-)
<coolbhavi> :-)
<dpm> coolbhavi, do you know if I can just ask any MOTU about questions re: uploading a package to universe? And if so, what do you think of bug 1178202, do you think everything looks ok with the package to be uploaded?
<coolbhavi> dpm, just a sec let me look
<coolbhavi> dpm, I am taking a look at the package now
<dpm> great, thanks a lot!
<coolbhavi> ll sponsor after my review
<coolbhavi> no issues :-)
<coolbhavi> only one thing reg your query on targeting the package
<coolbhavi> dpm, ^
<dpm> coolbhavi, that's awesome, thanks!
<coolbhavi> dpm, you can change the upload target and build the same on a saucy pbuilder and run the package since uploads are always targeted to dev versions
<coolbhavi> unless in the case of a sru
<coolbhavi> so ll  change it and give it a spin
<dpm> coolbhavi, ok, gotcha. I was just a bit confused, as I used pbuilder-dist as recommended by the packaging guide. I then tried to upload to the PPA, but couldn't figure out how to run debuild -S for that saucy pbuilder
<dpm> bbl, lunch time
<coolbhavi> dpm, just update your pbuilder to saucy using --override-config flag and put the distro name as saucy sudo pbuilder update --distribution DIST-NAME --override-config or pbuilder-dist can do it automatically I guess
<coolbhavi> ok
<coolbhavi> only one small change req
<coolbhavi> watch file doesnt seem to work
<coolbhavi> bhavani@bhavani-spagetti-monster:~/qreator/qreator-13.05.3$ uscan --verbose
<coolbhavi> -- Scanning for watchfiles in .
<coolbhavi> -- Found watchfile in ./debian
<coolbhavi> -- In debian/watch, processing watchfile line:
<coolbhavi>    https://launchpad.net/qreator/trunk/(.*)/+download/qreator-(.*).tar.gz
<coolbhavi> uscan warning: In watchfile debian/watch, reading webpage
<coolbhavi>   https://launchpad.net/qreator/trunk/trunk/+download/ failed: 404 Not Found
<coolbhavi> -- Scan finished
<coolbhavi> dpm, ^^^
<coolbhavi> you need to change regex a bit I guess
<coolbhavi> with that its ready to go
<coolbhavi> dpm, fixed it and commented on the bug
<coolbhavi> dpm, uploaded
<dpm> coolbhavi, wow, thanks a lot! My first package in the archive! :-)
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> nm
<dpm> coolbhavi, if I need to get a new package uploaded for the development release, what's the procedure?
<coolbhavi> dpm, i ll answer in a bit in a uow session :)
<dpm> coolbhavi, oh, sorry, no rush at all!
<coolbhavi> dpm, nm
<coolbhavi> dpm, just you need to change the target of your upload to the current devel release
<coolbhavi> :)
